# Audio problem between BD player and Amp



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

I've got a Samsung BD P-1400 player and I'm trying to connect it to an older Sony DAV-S400 DVD home theatre system using an optical connection. The problem is that I can only get sound through some of the speakers when I do the tone test on the Samsung.

Left and right front speakers are fine, and in certain modes on the Sony, e.g . Normal Pro-Logic processing the centre speaker is okay. But the rear surround speakers tone comes though the front ones at a lower sound level and there is no subwoofer tone at all.

I know the speakers are all okay because the test tone on the Sony works perfectly. I've tried all the combinations of settings between the Samsung and the Sony but to no avail. Can anyone help or explain why I cannot get sound through all the speakers?

Thanks


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

The BDP-1000 player has to be set to output bitstream on optical. The Sony DAV-S400 has to be able to accept legacy DD and DTS bitstream. Only then can you get 5.1 audio on optical (Toslink).


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

As I said I had tried all the combination of settings, including setting the output to bitstream, although there is no option to specify which output port. However that wasn't the problem, the problem was relying on the Samsungs tone test. When I played an actual disk the sound was fine! 

Thanks anyway.


----------

